

DEFUN 2009: M4 – Multicore Programming in Haskell Now - s2r2
http://www.defun2009.info/blog/tutorial-schedule/multicore-programming-in-haskell-now/

======
s2r2
Slides: <http://www.galois.com/~dons/talks/DEFUN-Multicore.pdf>

Sources: <http://galois.com/~dons/talks/DEFUN-Multicore-source.tar.gz>

via Control.Monad.Writer:
[http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2009/09/05/defun-2009-multicore...](http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2009/09/05/defun-2009-multicore-
programming-in-haskell-now/)

